# The Next Gun Show



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

Florida Gun Shows is coming to town! :thumbup: 
Pensacola, FL
Interstate Fairgrounds

June 25th - 26th, 2011 
Saturday 9-5 Sunday 10-4 
Adults $7.00 - 12 and under FREE


[email protected]


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Gun Show*

*WOWeeeee:thumbup::yes:The gun show is tomorrow.!*


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll be there around 10am if for no other reason just to get out the house...Maybe get some ammo and look for a deal on a gun or 2...:001_huh:


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I think ammo is the only "good" deal at gun shows


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I just came from there and didn't see much of that either.

Ted


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What building was it in @ the fair grounds, the first big bldg. or the one in the back which is the smaller one?
Any action to it?:whistling:
Stay COOL
bobinbusan


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

bobinbusan said:


> What building was it in @ the fair grounds, the first big bldg. or the one in the back which is the smaller one?
> Any action to it?:whistling:
> Stay COOL
> bobinbusan


It's in the main building closest to Pine Forest Road. It was packed a little earlier when I was there, but the "deals" seemed few and far between. I did pick up some 10mm ammo from Georgia Arms at a good price.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Another joke no deals on anything ammo wasn't cheap didn't find what I was looking for wast of time and fuel..... There was one thing that was worth going for nice looking girls walking around with guns that was worth the 7.00 to get in!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i found some mag pull mags for that dpms 308 $20 ea
some reloading stuff (357 jhp 100ct $17 JRN $12 A 100)
few AR add on's (forward GRIP/BI-POD/FOLDING TYPE $35)
got a new belt for my carry gun ($50)
and found a 2 gun soft case for the AR's ($50)
AND one gun the dealer I CALLED 2 DAYS AGO should have called me and let me know he had a gun i wanted ,he said my phone was busy it was a sub 2000 keltec, he didn't have it out when i went by so i spent my cash then he put it out , told him maybe next time. next month somewhere


*was a first time to see the parking lot out side the gate completely screwed up from people parking anywhere even in the right of way :no::thumbdown:
*


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it going to be any better tomorrow for deal and other buys?
Thoughts on the Santa Rosa Gun show coming up?
Stay cool
bib


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

GW & Lee,

I was there all afternoon and hit all of the tables you mentioned. Must have just missed you guys. I didn't see any real deals either, however I did pick up a custom molded Kydex holster for my new DB9, from Luke over against the north wall.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Patoz said:


> GW & Lee,
> 
> I was there all afternoon and hit all of the tables you mentioned. Must have just missed you guys. I didn't see any real deals either, however I did pick up a custom molded Kydex holster for my new DB9, from Luke over against the north wall.


Pat, I got there about noon and left around 2:30. I talked to the kydex guy about a sheath for one of my knives, but he doesn't make them. His holsters seemed to be pretty nice for $25. I wore my PFF shirt just in case someone else was there from the forum.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

It was good talking to you Chris all I picked up was a holster from Luke and a new blade.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> Pat, I got there about noon and left around 2:30. I talked to the kydex guy about a sheath for one of my knives, but he doesn't make them. His holsters seemed to be pretty nice for $25. I wore my PFF shirt just in case someone else was there from the forum.


Looks like there was a bunch of us there, but just didn't know it. :001_huh:


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

All in all it was about average show... jays with their insanely cool collection that you can go somewhere else and buy cheaper. Like the rest of y'all found a couple add ons for my ar and handled a few guns planning the next purchase. I just enjoy a few hours away from the house supportin my 2nd ammendment rights.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention it was hot as hell in there too. :furious:


----------

